# bonding with baby



## AshBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

How exactly do you bond with a young baby?
I know playing with them is a good one, and cuddling and stuff..
My hedgehog is the runt of a litter- I bought her a play pen for rabbits/ferrets/small animals,and I put her in it ones.. and boy does she run quickly!
Only problem, she's small. She fits right through the bars!
So the pen will have to wait a few months.
How do I bond with her and what are my bonding options?
She sleeps a lot, like most babies do.. she's up for an estimated 4-5 hours.
Right now, she's sleeping on my stomach, that's really the only way we've bonded so far for long periods.
So how else do I bond?
She doesn't really play wit any balls or barbells or cars I have for her yet.. 
I assume she may when she's older.. but until then.. what?

She's very calm, I don't have any balled up hedgie problems, infact she has only balled up twice.
Both times were on the day we brought her home.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I had this prob to i used cardbored i put it around the botem


----------



## AshBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought about that, but the pen is huge.
It's nearly 60" in diameter, its like my entire floor space of my room lol


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It could be that she isn't the type that likes to play with toys. Letting her sleep on your is a good way to continue with bonding, especially if she's more of a cuddler personality. If she's sleeping on you, she's learning that your scent means comfort and safety. My little guy is a little over a year old and still refuses to play with toys to the point of walking around them like they're obstacles; for him it's cuddles all the way. He's also a big fan of snout rubs (just stroking a finger from the tip of his nose, up the snout to between the eyes) and tummy rubs, so you could also try those if she's willing to let you. Offering meal worms or other treats she likes is also a good way to win her over.


----------



## AshBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you 
She doesn't play with toys, but then again the toys are nearly half the size of her. She kind of knocks them out of the way. She likes her CBW though.

She adores those kind of rubs, she always falls asleep on me when I rub from just above her nose up her forehead to her quills. 
I haven't gotten to get a good look at her tummy yet, but I'll give it a try.
She loves mealworms, carrots, peas and cooked turkey.


----------

